# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  اندک کمکی برای کسایی که میخوان دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کرمانشاه برن

## adaf$

*سلام دوستان. امروز درباره دانشگاه کرمانشاه، یه تحقیقاتی کردم و گفتم درمیون بذارم اگه میخواین برین.

کرمانشاه جز دانشگاه های درجه دومه. درجه اولا که میشن تهران و اصفهان و شیراز و مشهد و تبریز. همین اواخر دانشکده علوم پزشکی کرمانشاه بین درجه دوما، اول شده.(نمیدونم دقیقا کی میشه ) به هر حال دانشکده پزشکی خوبی داره.
خیلیا به اشتباه فکر میکنن دانشگاه علوم پزشکی هم بهش میگن رازی، ولی این طور نیست و اگه خواستین برین دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کرمانشاه نگین دانشگاه رازی کرمانشاه قبول شدم 
دانشجوهای پزشکی استاد تمام دارن. چیزی که توی دانشکده دندون دیده نمیشه. دانشکده دندون استاد نداره. ینی استادیار و اینا درس میدن. یه مزیت دیگه دانشکده پزشکی نسبت به دانشکده دندون اینه که فاصله خوابگاه تا دانشکده پزشکی فقط ده دیقه است اما دانشکده دندون خیلی دورتره و ممکنه مجبور باشین ماشین بگیرین برای رفت و برگشت. اتوبوس هم هست که خیلی زود حرکت میکنه و شما ممکنه نتونین صبح زود بیدار شین، صبحانه بخورین و برین 
توی کرمانشاه به دانشجوهای دارو و پزشکی اهمیت بیشتری هم داده میشه و تقریبا خیلی با دانشجوهای دندون مشکل دارن ( نمیدونم چرا) بی برنامگی توش زیاده، مثلا میگن فردا ترم شروع میشه بیاین
و اگه توی شهر دوری باشین پدرتون در میاد و زیاد دیده میشه که غیربومی ها برمیگردن شهر خودشون و دیگه انتقالی میگیرن
خوابگاه کرمانشاه نزدیک طاق بستانه و آخر شهر قرار داره. رو به روی خوابگاه ها بیمارستان امام رضاست که همیشه هم شلوغه، البته پزشکی ها فقط اونجا کار نمیکنین و بیمارستان های مختلف میفرستنشون. بین دو تا خوابگاه دختران و پسران هم سلف قرار داره که فعلا به خاطر کرونا بسته است 
این طور که شنیدم کرمانشاه خیلی شهر زیبایی برای گشتن نیست، اگه از اون آدمهایی هستین که فضای شهری براتون مهمه (مثل خودم ) ممکنه از این بابت ناراضی شین، ولی خب دانشجوها برای تفریح میرن طاق بستان.

فقط همینا رو پیدا کردم. اگه چیز دیگه ای هم بود بروز رسانی میکنم 
*

----------


## adaf$

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Raha.mehrdadi


ایلام نمیمونی؟


میتونستی خصوصی بپرسی  خیر!!!میخوام شهر جدیدی رو تجربه کنم کل ایلامو گشتم البته قرار نیست کرمانشاه رو بزنم، فقط تجربه های داداشمو که اونجاست گفتم.*

----------


## high.target

_دوستان عزیز ی چیزی خاستم بگم بهتون
مراتب استاد دانشاهی اینجوریه
مربی(فوق لیسانس)
استاد یار (هیئت علمی)
دانشیار
استاد تمام ک همون پروفسوره

یعنی استاد یار هم هیئت علمه و استاده اما خب مقاله و سابقه تدریس و ایناش کمتره نسبت باستاد تمام
تو صحبت هاتون اینو دیدم گفتم توضیح بدم
موفق باشین_

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

سلام به عنوان یه کرمانشاهی یه سری اطلاعات راجب علوم پزشکی کرمانشاه دارم که میگم شاید بدردتون خورد
اول اینکه دانشکده دندون کرمانشاه کلا زیاد جالب نیس!موقعیت فعلیش توی یه کوچس که خیلی توی ذوق میزنه و اصلا توی شهر معلوم نیستش از لحاظ سطح علمی هم متوسط رو به پایینه البته ساختمون جدیدشو چند سالی هس که میخوان یه جای بهتر بسازن ولی خب اینجا ایرانه حداقل یه قرن طول میکشه ساخته شه!دانشکده دارو و پزشکی تقریبا خارج از شهر هستن و کنار همدیگه هستن و از داخل ساختمونشون به هم راه داره طوری که دانشجوهای دارو و پزشکی توی هم دیگه میلولن :Yahoo (4): کلا فضای دانشکده دارو و پزشکی فضای دلچسبیه چون بالاسرتون کوه طاق بستان و پراو هستش و نگاه کردنشون لذتبخشه البته اگه اهل طبیعت باشید!یخورده قبل تر از دانشکده دارو و پزشکی دانشگاه رازی قرار داره که انصافا دانشگاه خوبیه سردر زیبایی هم داره برعکس دانشکده پزشکی و دارو:/یخورده جلوتر هم میرسید به بیمارستان امام رضا که بیمارستان بزرگیه و توی غرب کشور جز خفن ترین بیمارستانهاست و اینترن ها اکثرا اینجا هستند.دانشکده پرستاری و مامایی و دانشکده پیراپزشکی هم تقریبا خارج از شهر هستن و مثل دانشکده دارو و پزشکی کنار هم هستن و دو تا سردر جدا دارن و رو به روی بیمارستان فارابی هستن که بیمارستان نسبتا داغونی هستش و باید توش کشیک وایسید:/جدیدا مجوز ایجاد دانشکده توانبخشی و رشته فیزیوتراپی هم برای این دانشگاه صادر شده و دارن میسازنش البته حالا حالا ها توی دفترچه انتخاب رشته فیزیوتراپی کرمانشاه رو نمیبینید طول میکشه دیگه.ساختمان اصلی دانشگاه برعکس دانشکده ها مرکز شهر قرار داره و دسترسی بهش راحته کنار ساختمان اصلی هم دوتا بیمارستان وجود داره که منتظر کشیک های شما هستن :Yahoo (4): کرمانشاه کلا جای دیدنی نداره فقط یدونه طاق بستان هست که اونم فضاش لاتی شده:/ولی مرکز خرید و کافه و اینا هست از اون بابت خیالتون راحت :Yahoo (4): مردم کرمانشاه هم خداییش خونگرم و بامعرفت هستن ولی خب  اکثرا کوردی حرف میزنن.دیگه چیزی به ذهنم نمیرسه اگه سوالی داشتید در خدمتم موفق باشید

----------


## A.H.D

سلام
چه قشنگ توصیف کردین واقعا
خب درسته دانشکده پزشکی قبل انقلاب ساخته شده و زیر مجموعه دانشگاه رازی بوده که بعد انقلاب جدا شد...
دندون هم که درست میگین، علوم پایه می آیند طرف ما
امیدوارم ساختمان جدید زودتر ساخته شه :Yahoo (4): 
خوابگاه نزدیکه هم بوستانه اسمش، ساختمونش قدیمیه اما حسنش موقعیت استراتژیکش  هست. میخوان ساختمان جدید بسازند اون پشت که تا اون وقت ما رفتیم... همین طوری جا نداره خوابگاهه و مدیریت درستی نمیشه روشون، احتمالاً اول میگن برین الوانی بعد با کلی منت میفرستن بوستان اگر پافشاری کنین...
کلا به خوابگاه ها نمیرسن زیاد...
وضع آموزش خوبه ولی اگر همون ترم اول افتادین تعجب نکنین، دیگه باید زیاد خوند دیگه استادا سخت گیر هستن...
البته فکر نکنین باقی علوم پزشکی ها گل و بلبل هستند که سخت در اشتباه خواهید بود...

----------


## scorpion2020

اقا کرمانشاه خوراک عشق وحاله چرا میگی خوب نیست صدف!!!!!!
برو طاقبستان ناموصا لایه اوزونو کرمانشاهیا با قلیون اونجا سوراخ کردن :14:  :25:

----------


## m.khak

سلام.من امسال کنکور دادم و باتوجه به رتبم احتمال خیلی زیاد انشالله دانشجو پزشکی کرمانشاه باشم.خاستم بپرسم که نزدیک دانشگاه چه مناطق مسکونی هست که بشه خونه گرفت؟البته با خانواده ام هستم یعنی منطقش خوب باشه و قیمتشم مناسب طبیعتا...ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Devilll

تو شهر کعادیه.ولی طبیعت استان کرمانشاه خیلیییییی عالیه.فامیلمون به زور از کرمان اومد اینجا اولش میگف نمیخوام از خونه بیام بیرون (دقیقا نمیدونم چرا :/) ولی بیرون که رفتیم عاشق اینجا شد گفت سالی هفت هشت بار میام

----------

